# Bavaria or Brittany ?



## redhand (Sep 1, 2017)

Ferry booked 13th sept return 4th oct, the question is do we turn right or left  done the Rhine valley in a coach and Brittany caravanning previously.
ideally we want decent weather and lots of aires
love to hear any advice


----------



## mark61 (Sep 1, 2017)

You can't go wrong with either choice. I'd probably head for the Black Forrest though.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 1, 2017)

*Bavaria*

Just..weather more stable.
Many stellplatze.


----------



## redhand (Sep 1, 2017)

ok thanks for those opinions
any need for a stellplatz book or are they all available via campingcarsinfo
am I correct in thinking no toll fees in germany


----------



## Morphology (Sep 1, 2017)

Wait until the 12th, then consult the long range forecasts on weather model gfs - europe - precipitation [base + 3] | weatheronline


----------



## witzend (Sep 1, 2017)

It'd be Brittany for me 100,s of free aires great costal scenery also no toll roads in Brittany


----------



## jann (Sep 1, 2017)

Both good


----------



## redhand (Sep 1, 2017)

do you pay in Germany ie are there toll roads


----------



## TJBi (Sep 3, 2017)

redhand said:


> Ferry booked 13th sept return 4th oct, the question is do we turn right or left  done the Rhine valley in a coach and Brittany caravanning previously.
> ideally we want decent weather and lots of aires
> love to hear any advice



Go to Brittany and upgrade to Full Member s that you can use the POIs.  There are many superb wilding locations alongside the inland waterways and on the coast.


----------



## Wully (Sep 3, 2017)

Depends wether you're a wine or beer drinker for me it would have to be beer


----------



## Wully (Sep 3, 2017)

On the other hand I've heard a rumour that France is empty can't remember we're I heard it though.


----------



## redhand (Sep 3, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> On the other hand I've heard a rumour that France is empty can't remember we're I heard it though.


Empty of beer ??


----------



## Wully (Sep 3, 2017)

redhand said:


> Empty of beer ??



Empty of people I heard


----------



## RV2MAX (Sep 8, 2017)

Bavaria . try Romantische Strasse for starters , Neuswchanstein (Disney Castle for real), 
for stellplatze try here Reisemobilstellplatz finden - mit Bildern, Bewertungen und Eigenschaften  .

The foreign vehicle toll is due for 2019 at the moment its only goods vehicles over 7.5 ton  .


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 8, 2017)

redhand said:


> do you pay in Germany ie are there toll roads



No toll charges for motorhomes on German motorways, there are toll charges for commercially operated vehicles.


----------



## barryd (Sep 8, 2017)

We are away at the moment and spent a month in Germany including the Mosel, Necker and down the Romantic road before turning right and into France around Basel.

Bavaria is great around Fussen area but the Romantic road itself is rubbish.  See if your passing.  Rothenberg is ok but I think it was just a tourist thing set up many years ago and its quite dull. Moselle ive been to before and Im not a huge fan to be honest.  However as said if your a beer fan some of the Bavarian stuff is amazing.

We spend most of our time out on the bike (scooter) so its really a biking tour I guess.  I found the German roads too busy and its not just July tourist traffic.  It was like driving in southern England with the same aggressive driving.  Plus the Germans are too clever for their own good. They have organised straight roads that go from A to B and thats it.  France has thousands of pointless roads going off in all directions.  I like to explore away from the traffic. 

Brittany would be my choice.  Love it there but as said keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## LesleyKH (Sep 8, 2017)

Both are great areas with lots of positives - lots of aires/stellplatz, fabulous scenery, good drinking of beer and wine in both (we were very surprised by the wine in Bavaria - local stuff much nicer than any they export to us). On negatives - we've had rubbish weather in both places, but equally we've had great weather. We were in Brittany a few weeks ago and had mixed weather, but still managed to have a good time.

Personally I'd leave the decision as late as possible and keep an eye on the met office.

Lesley


----------



## Trompete (Oct 18, 2017)

*brittany*



witzend said:


> It'd be Brittany for me 100,s of free aires great costal scenery also no toll roads in Brittany



Agree entirely. Brittany is superb and not far away either !!


----------



## 1807truckman (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi, Bavaria for me, never found that roads were over busy except in tourist areas during school holidays, there will be quite a few retired couples about in their motorhomes, making the most of the quieter places before parking them up for the winter. Both beer and wine are good in Germany.

Graham


----------



## redhand (Oct 18, 2017)

We ended up doing Normandy / Brittany based on we had aires book had previous experience in France, this is only our third euro trip so relative novices.
had a great time three weeks in aires paid for two nights  total 15 euro
highlights d day beaches, Dinan and Honfleur
we have no solar panel or refillable gas, two things which almost seem obligitary  reading this forum
however one 11kg bottle lasted the whole time showering and cooking each day
one small foldable solar panel kept our phones , tablets  charged throughout so unsure of need of bigger panel 
thanks to all for opinions / advice
will be looking for similar in feb when we hope to do Spain / Portugal  6 weeks this time


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2017)

redhand said:


> we have no solar panel or refillable gas, two things which almost seem obligatory  reading this forum



Glad you had a enjoyable time an thanks for letting us know,
 Solar I find useful if your not moving every few days and refillable gas is OK but I only use French or Spanish bottled gas which is cheaper than Calor and no problem to obtain bottles


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 19, 2017)

redhand said:


> do you pay in Germany ie are there toll roads



Toll roads are for commercial vehicles only, motorhomes and cars  do not pay toll.


----------



## redhand (Oct 19, 2017)

witzend said:


> Glad you had a enjoyable time an thanks for letting us know,
> I only use French or Spanish bottled gas which is cheaper than Calor and no problem to obtain bottles



are the various connectors needed an issue
do you have the major outlay for bottle deposit like the UK


----------



## witzend (Oct 19, 2017)

Intermarche a super market chain are charging a whoping 1€ deposit you,ll need to change your pigtail if you,ve a bulk head regulator picture is of French 10kg bottle with English Flogas to compare sizes other is a Spanish Repsol bottle with the adaptor required it fits the French pigtail you'll have to get for French bottles from memory a Spanish bottle was approx 10€ deposit  Links to Hose and Spanish Adapter


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 19, 2017)

redhand said:


> We ended up doing Normandy / Brittany based on we had aires book had previous experience in France, this is only our third euro trip so relative novices.
> had a great time three weeks in aires paid for two nights  total 15 euro
> highlights d day beaches, Dinan and Honfleur
> we have no solar panel or refillable gas, two things which almost seem obligitary  reading this forum
> ...



Sounds like a great trip


----------



## redhand (Oct 19, 2017)

witzend said:


> Intermarche a super market chain are charging a whoping 1€ deposit you,ll need to change your pigtail if you,ve a bulk head regulator picture is of French 10kg bottle with English Flogas to compare sizes other is a Spanish Repsol bottle with the adaptor required it fits the French pigtail you'll have to get for French bottles from memory a Spanish bottle was approx 10€ deposit  Links to Hose and Spanish Adapter
> View attachment 58624View attachment 58625



Thanks for that for some reason i thought cost was prohibitive,  we left with full 13 kg and 11kg bottles in the gas cupboard and a 6kg in the wardrobe not knowing how much we would need, very pleased to return having used maybe 10 in total


----------



## redhand (Oct 21, 2017)

witzend said:


> Intermarche a super market chain are charging a whoping 1€ deposit you,ll need to change your pigtail if you,ve a bulk head regulator picture is of French 10kg bottle with English Flogas to compare sizes other is a Spanish Repsol bottle with the adaptor required it fits the French pigtail you'll have to get for French bottles from memory a Spanish bottle was approx 10€ deposit  Links to Hose and Spanish Adapter
> View attachment 58624View attachment 58625



 Many thanks for the info
My wagon was originally German  there is a connector on the end of this to connect to UK  bottles
will this tubing fit directly onto french bottles or spanish bottles with the connector you have linked


----------



## witzend (Oct 21, 2017)

That looks very much like the connector to screw directly onto a french or spanish bottle with the adaptor. If you have access to a 4.5 kg calor butane bottle try it on one if it fits its the right one.


----------



## redhand (Oct 21, 2017)

Brilliant appreciate it


----------

